

Ask HN: Why cant we comment on job postings? - samstave

There was some company that posted here a while ago and was looking for a CTO. They wanted to pay that CTO something like $50K.<p>Why cant we comment on job postings here? Some of the postings, even for YC back companies, sound utterly atrocious! We should be able to point that out to the little start-ups.
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022116>

~~~
johnx123-up
Thanks. How the position/rank is working for them?

------
codegeek
"They wanted to pay that CTO something like $50K."

Imagine you could comment on that job posting. Wouldn't it start a war of
words since you obviously are upset with the salary posted for "CTO" (not
saying that I agree with the amount but thats besides the point).

Now, let's say that you argued over comments that $50K for CTO is crap . What
are the odds that the posters would change the value to $150K over that?

------
1123581321
It's to prevent comments identifying companies that do not wish to be
revealed. Also, it lets the founders making the more embarrassing postings be
quietly and indirectly guided rather than letting them be mocked publicly (as
many used to deserve, but the postings have generally been better in the last
year. The system works.)

------
debacle
$50k for a CTO isn't insane. The CTO is probably going to be given more equity
at that stage than a programmer, and will also have more control.

 _I_ wouldn't take the job, but I imagine there are less risk averse people
that would.

------
orangethirty
Because its a job posting and not a discussion thread. If you want to discuss
the job posting then write a blog post, submit it here, and if people care
about it you will get a discussion.

------
byoung2
Comments on the job postings would quickly turn into lengthy discussions that
would overshadow the job description.

